# 3Tronics Custom Builds and Modifications thread



## James3 (Dec 1, 2015)

3Tronics Modifications thread
Please note- This is not a sales thread, these modifications/builds have been made for customers - please contact me for any info/questions

TN31 
De-domed XML2
Current boost to ~6A
heat coloured bezel





[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



TN36 
Sliced XHP70 domes
Heat coloured button and head bezels



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


4sevens ML-X Mule
custom copper spacer heatsink
x2 Nichia
diffused lens




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

Fenix PD30 
XHP50
x2 16340
Direct drive




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Convoy S2+
LD-2 driver 6A
Triple XPL HI
Custom copper pill



[/URL][/IMG]



Fenix TK61 
De domed XML2 
Current boost 




[/URL][/IMG]


P60 XHP50 
P60 drop in
XHP50 CW
LD-2 driver 6A
4 mode



[/URL][/IMG]

Olight S10 
heat coloured button and heat bezels
sliced XML2



[/URL][/IMG]

Solarforce L2
XHP50 Sliced dome
LD-2 driver 6A
4 mode
heat coloured bezel and pocket clip



[/URL][/IMG]


SP00
x1 18650
XML2 NW - Sliced dome
Direct drive
Tail spring bypass for higher current
Heat treated tailcap retaining ring 




[/URL][/IMG]


SP01
x1 18650 
Direct drive
Heat treated tailcap retaining ring 
Heat treated head bezel
Tail spring bypass for higher current
XML2 CW - Sliced dome
Maxtoch copper MCPCB DTP



[/URL][/IMG]

SP02
x1 18650
Direct drive
XML2 NW - De-domed
Maxtoch copper MCPCB DTP
Tail spring bypass for higher current
Heat treated tailcap retaining ring 



[/URL][/IMG]

Skyray Triple XHP50 
6A driver 
4 mode LD-2 
5500K
DTP Copper MCPCB
Thermally padded driver
Temperature Protection
x2 18650 (high drain only)




[/URL][/IMG]


Thrunite T30 MTG2 Q0 5000K on DTP mcpcb
Direct Drive
With remote pressure switch 
x2 18350 batteries



[/URL][/IMG]



Crelant 7G5V2 
XML2 dedomed DTP copper mcpcb
3.8A driver 3 mode
with reflector and collimator head
x1 18650 battery



[/URL][/IMG]

4sevens MMU X3
XPG2 ×6 
Direct Drive
Carlo optics 
5700K
Custom copper heat sinks
x1 18650/26650 battery 




[/URL][/IMG]


Convoy S8
custom quality copper pill (<45g) 
Triple XPG2 S2 2B
carclo optic 
AR glass lens
BLF DD driver (6 mode)
x1 18650 battery




[/URL][/IMG]

Eagle eye X2 
XML2
BLF17DD driver
Stripped anodising and heated for rustic effect



[/URL][/IMG]

Skilhunt H02
XML RGBW 
Dr jones custom RGBW driver
full colour spectrum



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

4sevens X10
direct drive 
de domed XML2
Aspherical lens



[/URL][/IMG]

Thanks for looking!
Visit my website here:
http://www.3tronics.co.uk


----------



## James3 (Dec 2, 2015)

*Re: 3Tronics Modifications thread (PHOTOS)*

Convoy S2+ Triple 
Custom copper spacer
Carclo lens
LD-2 driver 6A
4 modes 
XPL Sliced V5 3D 5000K




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## James3 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: 3Tronics Modifications thread (PHOTOS)*

Quad C8 
XPL HI V2 1A 
Quad Copper DTP board
Bored reflector to fit 
2S2P



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## James3 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: 3Tronics Modifications thread (PHOTOS)*

Convoy L2 
LD-2 Driver 
6A
Moonlight mode
De domed XML2 U4 1A

Very tight hotspot




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## James3 (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: 3Tronics Modifications thread (PHOTOS)*

10% off everything on my website!


----------



## James3 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: 3Tronics Modifications thread (PHOTOS)*

Another build for a customer, 
Convoy S2+ Triple 
custom copper spacer 
x3 XPL HI U6 3A 5000K 
3.04A driver for increased runtime but stop lots of lumens!
carclo optic 
pocket clip





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Hard to get an accurate beam shot due to ambient light, but here's one!



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rdnesh69 (Dec 22, 2015)

Can't wait to get my paws on it. Looks great!


----------



## James3 (Dec 22, 2015)

It's a nice one! Very nice tint


----------



## rdnesh69 (Jan 9, 2016)

Not sure if this is the right place for this but, just wanted say... This light is awesome!! I'm very happy with the amount of effort on James' part that went into getting me exactly what I wanted. The performance is perfect and the build and assembly is top notch. Along with the very fast and thorough communication. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## James3 (Jan 10, 2016)

rdnesh69 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this but, just wanted say... This light is awesome!! I'm very happy with the amount of effort on James' part that went into getting me exactly what I wanted. The performance is perfect and the build and assembly is top notch. Along with the very fast and thorough communication. Couldn't be happier.



Thanks!


----------



## James3 (Jan 10, 2016)

In in for a total re-build, the Airola Ti, rebuilt with new switch, A6 17DD Driver and a T6 3B XML2 5000K emitter 
a very difficult build due to the odd dimensions! 




[/URL][/IMG]

Convoy L2 
also an A6 17DD driver 
XPL HI V2 1C 
with GITD gasket 
AR lens 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## James3 (Mar 10, 2016)

Olight S15R
Triple Nichia 219C
Carclo optic 
AR lens 
Custom button (silicone) 
Custom cut pill and DTP MCPCB to fit triple 
Stock driver with rechargeable function
A tricky one!



[/URL][/IMG]

Rofis TR51 
XPL HI V2 1A Emitter swap 
DTP MCPCB




[/URL][/IMG]


Convoy S2+ CR123A 
1 mode boost driver
XPL V5 2A
AR glass
On the snow!




[/URL][/IMG]


Convoy S2+
A17DD Driver
AR glass
XML2 U3 2A
also on the snow!




[/URL][/IMG]


----------

